# Sticky  Towing Weight Calculator



## marker

I have used this Excel file for my last two TV/Trailer combinations and find after actual scale weighing, it is fairly close. I just found the link to it, so offer it up as more information on the Towing topic.

Suggest this link could be a "Pinned" topic to assist others who do not know about this link. Many others, but this one fit my requirements and may help in basing some of the forum discussions on more factual information. Sometimes the discussions are about feelings, not facts.

towing-weight-demonstrator


----------



## Oregon_Camper

..pinned.


----------



## Dub

Not bad, if you have a gmail or Google account, you can put it up on Google Docs and access it from anywhere, any computer, including phones. You can manage the settings so that you can only make changes but others can plug in numbers. Example: https://docs.google.com/previewtemplate?id=0As3tAuweYU9QcHlVM3hrY2tocEkwRko4c2xiODFEQ1E&mode=public


----------



## Country_Mouse

Oregon_Camper said:


> ..pinned.


Above pinned towing calculator link does not work anymore.


----------



## egregg57

Try one of these:

Cat Scale

Check the bottom of the page of this link as well.

Weight Calculator


----------



## Dave-Gray

For those who desire to use a simplified mobile friendly app available that fully supports all manufacturer's requirements and helps keep buyers or owners from exceeding the GVWR and GCWR, as long as they input the correct information, I recommend RV Tow Check 2.0.


----------

